# Change HD format for SD viewing



## dallastx (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a Series 3 HD.

Currently, HD programs viewed via the S-Video connection are compressed which I find hard to view. I would much rather have the HD picture letterboxed instead of compressed.


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

Try the "Aspect" button on the remote.


----------



## dallastx (Sep 27, 2007)

The aspect key only has an affect on SD channels.

It doesn't alter the way HD channels are displayed via the S-Video connection.


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

That's interesting, on my S3 it works well for HD channels, displayed via S-video, options are "Full", "Panel", "Zoom". "Full" compresses the 16:9 format (which is what I believe your are seeing), "Panel" adds black bars top and bottom, "Zoom" cuts off left/right.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

You have to tell the TiVo your set is 4:3 to get the results GBL is talking about. (Messages & Settings, Settings, Video, TV Aspect Ratio.)

I suspect dallastx is wanting to have a main 16:9 TV hooked up via HDMI or component, and a second 4:3 set hooked up via s-video at the same time, and have them both look right. Yes? Can't be done, sorry.


----------



## dallastx (Sep 27, 2007)

wmcbrine said:


> You have to tell the TiVo your set is 4:3 to get the results GBL is talking about. (Messages & Settings, Settings, Video, TV Aspect Ratio.)
> 
> I suspect dallastx is wanting to have a main 16:9 TV hooked up via HDMI or component, and a second 4:3 set hooked up via s-video at the same time, and have them both look right. Yes? Can't be done, sorry.


Exactly, my main TV is HD and connected to the the TiVo Series 3 HD via component cables. I also run the S-Video to a Radio Shack RF converter to the house cable network. Everything's fine on the SD sets in the house when I'm tuned to an SD channel, but HD channels are compressed. I would prefer that the default, in this case, be letterbox.


----------

